# The Holeyboard



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome to Chemistry Design Werks. Inspired by skateboard decks, post-war modern furniture, and zip ties, Chemistry Design Werks makes better pedalboards, it's all we do and we like it that way.















HOLEYBOARDS


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The board itself is cool. My issue is what size of case does it require for touring, and how much room does it take up?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Very cool looking, especially the red  Not sure my OCD could live with zip ties everywhere though. I also like the quick on/off of velcro'd pedals onto a PT board.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks like the desk I sat in in grade 2........pass!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2016)

davetcan said:


> zip ties everywhere


I knew I should've patented the idea. lol.
Well, not mine, but, I should have.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks great without pedals, probably looks like a mess with 'em. Not my cup of tea at all. However, at least it's a product that offers something different than the other products flooding the market.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I have one and like it. Kinda heavy/bulky for road use but great for home and local gigs. Would buy again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

Definitely a nice ergonomic layout.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

BSTheTech said:


> I have one and like it. Kinda heavy/bulky for road use but great for home and local gigs. Would buy again.


Is this one the largest size?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Is this one the largest size?


No. That's the Wide. The Big Kahuna is larger. The Wide is pretty large. I have a few big pedals that take up a lot of real estate.
I may replace the wah with a mini. I like the upper deck. I can send that directly to the Effects Loop without too much grief.


----------

